# Jetties in Pensacola Bay



## another fisherman (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi all, I have heard different people on this forum talking about fishing the jetties in Pensacola Bay/ Ft. Pickens area? I'm familiar with the waters from Bob Sikes bridge east but just not sure where these jetties are. Could someone please tell me? I've kind of been skiddish about trying deep waters in my boat so I don't want to just go cruising aroundlooking for them.Its just a small 14' aluminum v hull?

Thanks. Any help appreciated.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The jetties most people talk about in the passare next to the ft pickens pier and on the west side of the pass.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

If you're skittish, don't do it.



If the wx looks bad, or you have any doubt, hang in the pass until you're sure.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

On the opposite side of Ft. Pickens (Ft. McRae side) there are 2 sets of jetties, the "steel" jetties and the "stone jetties". The steel are the the closes ones in the pass, there is a deep cut into the beach between the two jetties. This cut offers some protection anchoring, but I don't advise beaching your boat here. If you your nervous about fishing this water by boat (it can get rough), beach your boat between McRae and Captain's Island, very calm water and you can walk to both of these jetties to fish.


----------



## another fisherman (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Well I'm definitely glad I didn't take my little boat out their today. Someone would have probably been rescuing me. I managed to go fishing out their today but it was in my buddys new Prolite 18' flats boat. It took the waves really good considering. We were able to catch a bunch of little gags and snappers. all were thrown back. We ended up fishing by the fort pickens pier and over by the fueling station sort of by ft. mcrae. All in all it was a blast and I know not to bring my little boat after going today. Thanks again.


----------

